# European headlights for a 200



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

I want to do a euro headlight conversion on my 1989 200 turbo. Can anyone give me links to where I can find conversion kits?
I found this one http://www.pgperformance.com/audihl.htm but there are no pictures to see exactly what I'm getting. 
I had a link a year or two ago that was for a complete kit of everything needed, but I seemed to have lost it.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: European headlights for a 200 (Galvatron)*

Blau: http://www.blauparts.com/parts...shtml


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: European headlights for a 200 (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Blau: http://www.blauparts.com/parts...shtml

No longer available because of the changing rate of the euro..


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: European headlights for a 200 (Galvatron)*

Well, that just sucks. Try EuroPrice... http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: European headlights for a 200 (duandcc)*

Seems like they have every kit *BUT* the one for an '89 200t


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: European headlights for a 200 (Galvatron)*

I've been looking for a while and coming up short. Good luck!


----------

